# Pulse X Panels



## baksteen8168 (14/9/18)

Good day Vendors

I know the Pulse X has not launched here yet, but I would like to know who will be carrying replacement panels and if possible what price range we could be looking at? 

Those frosted panels are calling my name (specifically the green one) and I would like to try and budget for them

Reactions: Like 2


----------

